# Charity 3D Shoot & Raffle for Sarah Barr



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 10, 2012)

Hold the date for a 3D charity shoot & raffle for Sarah Barr. The shoot & raffle will be held at Hilsman Archery Range (655 Old Jackson RD McDonough, GA. 30252) on April 14th. (I know....it's on the same date as a couple of other shoots. but there weren't enough weekends left!) It will start at 8:00 AM. We will have lunch and the raffle at 12 and shoot till 3 PM. We will have a 20 target range set up and plan on raffling off several great items (Guided Hog Hunt, Guided Alligator Hunt, Bow Fishing Trip, & Archery Gear) See my thread (A little Help Needed...Charity Shoot). I hope to see as many of you out there as possible. This will be a mixed course for both compounds and traditional (I have taken good notes at the shoots so be ready!)

Sarah is the 15 year old daughter of one of my 4H archery coaches in Henry County. In August 2009, at age 12, Sarah Barr was diagnosed with Ewing’s Sarcoma, a type of bone cancer, in her right femur. Until this past week, Sarah has not walked without crutches since 2009. From August 2009 to April 2010. Sarah had 14 rounds of inpatient chemotherapy. Just the other day Sarah found out that the Ewing’s Sarcoma had relapsed. Sarah and her family are facing another battle. 

For more information go to: http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/ 

I will post the final details on the event soon. I wanted to get this out there so that everyone can block their calendars.

Thank you
Robert Foster


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2012)

Good job with the info Robert!!!! maybe just maybe if it's that early some of us that are traveling can come by and join in!!!!!! This is THE MOST worthwhile event I've ran across in a while!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 13, 2012)

Just got word that the TBG Youth Trailer will be on site for the day so bring all of your kids out to the shoot......they will have their own 3D range!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 22, 2012)

this needs to stay at the top!!!!! Hope everyone is going thru their stuff finding cooooool things to raffle!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is the flier for the shoot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 5, 2012)

Bump.....We are about a month out from the shoot.


----------



## gurn (Mar 5, 2012)

The bow and arras will be on the way shortly.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 12, 2012)

We are sure gonna try and be there.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope to see you.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 12, 2012)

im not going to make it but will be buying tickets,,,,,


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

whossbows said:


> im not going to make it but will be buying tickets,,,,,


----------



## gurn (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure hope this turns into ah great success.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 14, 2012)

i m sure it will


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 14, 2012)

how much is it to join the shoot?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't know if I can make the shoot, but would like to invest in an adult entrance fee.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike & Barry,

The entrance fee for the shoot is $15. Hope both of you can make it. I will be at the TBG State Shoot this weekend if you have any questions. If you are on Facebook check out the links on the NGTA and SGTP pages for the flyers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2012)

308-MIKE said:


> how much is it to join the shoot?



Are you coming?????? ain't seen hide nore hair of you if along time.  Sure hope all is well with you and Miss Jodie!!!!!

Robert, I got 2 books of tickets to Stanley and Kiva Walker to take to the OF shoot in Crossville on Sunday......sure hope they all get sold!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 15, 2012)

Robert, I got 2 books of tickets to Stanley and Kiva Walker to take to the OF shoot in Crossville on Sunday......sure hope they all get sold!!!![/QUOTE]

That would be great if they did!!!!!!!! I hope to sell a bunch this weekend to


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 26, 2012)

3 weeks out till the shoot. Things are coming together also. I have a pile of items in my basement for the raffle and I still have some tickets for the big items. Don't forget to mark the date. 

I also spoke to Sarah's dad the other night at our 4H archery practice and she is planning on attending as long as she feels up to it.  Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 28, 2012)

Doubt I will make the shoot, but sure wish someone would post an address where I could send an entrance fee.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Doubt I will make the shoot, but sure wish someone would post an address where I could send an entrance fee.



PM Sent. Thank you Barry!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 29, 2012)

I am going to head over to the range this evening and do a walk about so that I can get an idea on target placement for the shoot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 2, 2012)

2 Weeks to go! I got some good ideas for the course last week!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a partial list of the other items for the raffle. You must be present for these!!! Hope to see y'all there!

- Army Navy Store - 3 hrs gun range time, with 250 rounds of 9mm ammo and a range bag.
- 2 Phoenix Compound Bow Quivers
- 12 - Gold Tip 30X  Arrows
- 2 Archery Learning Center T-shirts 
-Ben Pearson 50 lb Recurve Bow
-Hand napped knife
- 2 youth recurve bows & arrows 
- hand painted cards 
- 2 dozen girls (pink) wood arrows
- custom turkey box call
- Hand made skinning knife 
- 35 lb recurve bow
- Leather Back Quiver
- Sharpening kit
- Arm Guard
- Shooting glove
- Check Mate 3 piece Recurve (55 lbs)
- Selaway Quiver
- NGTA car tag, NGT sticker
- Tickets to the “Road to Tara Museum”
- $50 Gift card Bass Pro
- 1 Hour photo session with local photography Studio
- $50 Gift Card Academy Sports
- Casting Crowns Gift Basket (CD’s, Shirts, Autographs, pictures, etc.)
- $100 visa gift card
- Shane’s Rib Shack - Gift Basket (BBQ Sauce, Spiced Pickles, gift cards, cups, T-Shirt, & Key Chains)
- 2 McKenzie Kill Zone targets
- pop-up blind 
- Fred Asbel Neck knife & beaded sheath
- $50 Gift Card to Academy Sports
- 12 Custom Arrows (douglas fir, port oxford cedar, Carbon Express Heritage, Carbon Express Thunder   Storm, Carbon Express Predator) Any color, cut to length, points installed, ready to shoot right out of the box. Shipping Included
- Hand carved replica arrowheads 
- Woodlands side quiver
- 5 custom slate calls and alot of had made mouth calls to add to the raffle items!And more items!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump...We got the targets set last night! The weather forecast looks good There's not another shoot close by100% of the money raised goes to the family And, it's only 4 more days!So ya'll come on out!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 10, 2012)

This is THE most important 3D shoot of the year. Lots of great raffle prizes. Great shooting opportunity. Great cause! I am praying for a huge turnout and a very successful event.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 10, 2012)

We can't wait for it. I sure pray that Sarah will feel up to a quick vist sometime during it all.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2012)

dutchman said:


> This is THE most important 3D shoot of the year. Lots of great raffle prizes. Great shooting opportunity. Great cause! I am praying for a huge turnout and a very successful event.



Amen Gene!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 10, 2012)

Planning to come as soon as I get off from work saturday morning. Looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the information again for Saturday. We will start around 8. Cost is $15 for adults, $10 for 11-16 year olds and 10 and under shoot free. Lunch will be $5/person.  The raffle will start just after 11 AM. I also spoke to Sarah's dad yesterday and their plan is to be there around 10:45 and stay till 12 or later. She wants to meet folks and speak to everyone! We will also have the T-Shirts in my avitar for sale. The money from these goes directly to cancer research.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

We will also have shirts to sell for Sarah. The funds from the shirts goes to cancer research. The shirts are $10 each.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 12, 2012)

For folks, like me, who have never been there, and are somewhat geographically challenged; 

Hilsman Archery Range 
655 Old Jackson RD McDonough, GA. 30252
(the red marker in the bottom right)
Note: Hampton Street is Exit 218 (there is a Walmart at that intersection)
Fayetteville Rd is Exit 221


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

Heading south on 75 from Atlanta...
1) Take exit 216 (There is a Summit Racing at this exit and you miss the McDonough square = less traffic) 
2) Go left onto GA-155/McDonough Road toward McDonough andgo 2.2 miles 
3) Come to a 4 way stop. Turn right onto Race Track Road. 
4)Go 1.5 miles to a red light. Turn right on to GA 81. 
5) Go to the next red light and take a right onto Old Jackson Road. (just past Tractor Supply, there will be a BP gas station on the right by the redlight) 
6) Go 1.2 miles to the driveway (on the left). There will be a Hilsman Deer Cooler sign and a sign for the shoot. 

It is a gravel drive. My cell phone is 678-787-7198 if anyone has questions.


----------



## Three Feathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Robert,
See you guys sometime around 9:30 or so Ga time. We are really looking forward to this!!!! This will be Dixie’s first 3D shoot where she did not have to work. She has been shooting all week and has talked about it every day. This will be just too much fun and for a great cause. Hats off to ya. Looks like you have done a great job!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 12, 2012)

I should be there - Looks like mid 70's for temp on Sat too..


----------



## Three Feathers (Apr 12, 2012)

If the weather gets any better I don't think I can stand it. Low 40s here in the am warming up to the low to mid 70ds buy afternoon. A great time to get out and enjoy it. Cannot think of a better place to do it other than a bow shoot.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got news of some more goodies from one of Georgia`s top country bands. Bring your dollars `cos I ain`t giving this one away


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait!! Its going to be a wonderful day!!!! Robert you have done a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> I just got news of some more goodies from one of Georgia`s top country bands. Bring your dollars `cos I ain`t giving this one away



HMMM? wonder what he knows that the rest of don't? AH come on and tell!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> I just got news of some more goodies from one of Georgia`s top country bands. Bring your dollars `cos I ain`t giving this one away





bamaboy said:


> HMMM? wonder what he knows that the rest of don't? AH come on and tell!



Chris is neighbor's with a member of the Zac Brown band.......who know's!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> I just got news of some more goodies from one of Georgia`s top country bands. Bring your dollars `cos I ain`t giving this one away


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Super cool!  I love the Zack Brown Band! Bump keep this at the top!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 13, 2012)

Tomi, your a spoiler. I got some signed stuff, CD & Cookbook, and a signed........


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 13, 2012)

They are in California right now but when I told them about Sarah each one of them basically said "What can we do" A fine group of guys with some kicking music.
Go to the ZBB website and look at the camp Zac is building, inspirational to say the least.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Whoop, Whoop!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 13, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> Tomi, your a spoiler. I got some signed stuff, CD & Cookbook, and a signed........



tain't neither!!!!!ya gotta give a little to keep the interest!!! dang Chris you ain't from around here are ya???? lol!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 13, 2012)

Just about got everything ready! Ya'll be safe traveling tomorrow!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 14, 2012)

OK folks, plenty of time to get in a very quick turkey hunt and still get over to McDonough for the Miss Sarah shoot. I just wanted to add my thank you to the traditional community for coming through again for her. You people are wonderful.

Robert, a very special thank you to you for helping this family with all of your efforts.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2012)

What an awesome event and awesome job Robert and his staff of volunteers did to make it happen.  Great turnout in great weather and I have been blessed just to be a part of it. Ms Sarah gave us all an awesome welcome speech. Yes sir, "awesome" just seems to be the word for the day trying to describe this shoot.

I was fortunate to win a couple of kids bows, one of which was donated by Dennis and the other by our very on Gurn. My grandkids will enjoy them, especially the grandgirls shooting the pink arrows I won compliments of Dirty Dan. THANK YOU Gurn, Dennis, and Dan for these great donations!!!!

My good friend Charlie (baldfish here) won the Flatwoods bow AND a bow fishing trip with Jerry Russell. There were many other winners we all know but I can't remember who all won what.

Fantastic job Robert!!!! May God bless Sarah and her family as they all face many medical trials ahead in her recovery! No doubt this event will go a long way in that regard.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy Cow What a Blessing! to be a part of the shoot today. It was awesome and god bless Sarah and her family. Thanks Robert for setting this up. No dought it was the best shoot of the year.


----------



## whossbows (Apr 14, 2012)

sounds like it was a good deal,,,yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who came out today and helped make today possible. Thank you for all who donated items for the raffle! Thank you to all of my helpers! And thank you to everyone who showed up to shoot! God definitely showed up! We raised $5000 for the Barr family! These pictures sum up the day......Sarah shooting! Her mom said that all she as talked about since they got home was how much fun she had today!


----------



## gurn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robert sounds like ya did good!! Glad it was such ah success. Wish I coulda been there. 
Al, I'm gald ya like the bow..


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Hate I missed it, but work got in the way.Sounds like it was the success I thought it would be,God bless you Robert, and all your helpers,more prayers sent for Sarah,and her family.


----------



## whossbows (Apr 14, 2012)

dont it make you fell good all over


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a great time seeing everyone there! The Lord definitely had his hand all over this, as I know he does with Sarah.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 14, 2012)

I just got time to post myself about what a blessing today was for me.  It was an honor to be there and share the time with such really good people and with such a courageous young lady as Sarah!  She is an inspiration to me and a fine witness for Christ! 


I hope every one of us  will continue to lift this family and this Child of God, in particular, up to God in our prayers!   Pray also that wisdom and discernment  be given to Sarah's doctors, so they might treat her disease more effectively.  

Lord, that you've made her strong and a great witness, was obvious to us all this day!  Lord, we the unworthy, except for Your Word and Your Sacrifice, humbly ask, if it be Your will, to please give her a body You have made whole.  Without a doubt she ,and we,  will give You the glory and honor.  In the precious name of Jesus I pray.  Amen!

Here's a couple of pictures of Sarah I took today.  Just look at the smile on Sarah's face!  

God's blessings on the Foster family and all who contributed with their time their money and their talents today!  Thanks also to the Tillmans for providing the venue.



Bill


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 14, 2012)

What a blessing! Great group of people that got this going for her!

She is so blessed to have so many people willing to donate their time, money, and most importantly their love for her cause.
El


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 15, 2012)

God is good!! Good job guys and gals.


----------



## baldfish (Apr 15, 2012)

This shoot was a joy to be a part of it not because I won two wonderful gifts. It wonderful how this young lady carries herself in these trying times she is facing. A good example of courage and composure


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes sir, I walked away from that event yesterday with a good feeling about the folks that I hang with. That was a first class event and I know it will help that family a great deal.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 10, 2016)

Lots of y'all follow Sarah's blog. The Traditional Archery Family came together to pray for and help this family. It is with a broken heart that I share this news. 

 Sarah passed away today at 12:48 PM. She fought a long hard battle with cancer. Here is the post from her blog....https://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/

Sarah’s fight is over.  It was so well done!  We could not be more proud of her as a family for how gracefully she walked this road.  I can imagine the Lord telling her, “Well done, good and faithful servant!” (Matthew 25:23)

2 Timothy 4:7 – I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. (ESV)

As we shared earlier, she began really declining this morning.  At 12:48pm, she left us very peacefully to enter heaven while we all stood around holding her hands and loving on her.  We were able to spend some time with her body just loving her, kissing her, and laying with her.

Our hearts are overjoyed that Sarah is whole, healed, and in the presence of the Lord!  She will never again have to deal with needles, surgeries, chemo treatments, trouble breathing, tumors, and so on!!!  Thank you, Lord!  We know that we will see her again, though I am certain that will feel like it will never get here.

Our hearts are broken that we will not have her present with us.  There are no words to express how much we will miss her.  We know that our family and all who love Sarah will miss her along with us.  We have cried many tears and will continue to do that.  We have also praised God and rejoiced that He gave her to us for so long, especially that He gave us so much longer than we thought we were going to have.

Thank you for all the years of praying for Sarah.  We would be grateful if you would continue to pray for all of us.  We will be working on details for a visitation and celebration of life service.  Be watching the blog for those details.  We love you and thank you for everything!  Heather

2 Corinthians 5:1-10

For we know that if the tent that is our earthly home is destroyed, we have a building from God, a house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens. 2 For in this tent we groan, longing to put on our heavenly dwelling, 3 if indeed by putting it on we may not be found naked. 4 For while we are still in this tent, we groan, being burdened—not that we would be unclothed, but that we would be further clothed, so that what is mortal may be swallowed up by life. 5 He who has prepared us for this very thing is God, who has given us the Spirit as a guarantee.

6 So we are always of good courage. We know that while we are at home in the body we are away from the Lord, 7 for we walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yes, we are of good courage, and we would rather be away from the body and at home with the Lord. 9 So whether we are at home or away, we make it our aim to please him. 10 For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive what is due for what he has done in the body, whether good or evil.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Robert, I just saw the news.
She touched allot of people that day, and over her life I am sure.
Bless her and she is no longer in pain.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2016)

Sad to hear.  I found what I was looking for.



J

https://youtu.be/S6wba3_Z8dA

Someone please embed for me. Couldn't w my phone and I've been out of power since Friday from the hurricane.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2016)

So sad, far too young. Prayers for the family.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2016)

Prayers to family and friends.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 12, 2016)

Prayers from my family to theirs.  God bless.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 12, 2016)

Prayers sent to the family and friends.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 13, 2016)

Rest in peace Sarah, and in the arms of Jesus!  We will always remember  you.


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2016)

God Bless her family and all of you that got involved to help out putting a bright spot in her day. You all are great people.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are a few senior graduation pictures from March 2015 of Sarah. Her mother, Heather Barr, posted these on facebook, so I hope it's ok for me to pull them to show you the lovely young woman that Sarah grew to become. You can see the light, love, faith and joy in her face. Heaven is an even sweeter place with her there.
Rest In Eternal Peace sweet girl......


----------

